# [Build Log] Liquid Prodigy - Bitfenix Prodigy M-ITX Watercooled Gaming Build (White)



## ShotgunBFFL

Subbed


----------



## xXBigEyeXx

This build is almost identical to the one I am planning as far as core components go. Mine is going to be white watercooling in the black version of the case (subject to change depending on what your build ends-up looking like). I will probaby build the non-watercooled version in a few weeks and then wait a few months to see what ideas other people come up with before spending my hard-earned cash on the watercooling









Subbed!


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXBigEyeXx*
> 
> This build is almost identical to the one I am planning as far as core components go. Mine is going to be white watercooling in the black version of the case (subject to change depending on what your build ends-up looking like). I will probaby build the non-watercooled version in a few weeks and then wait a few months to see what ideas other people come up with before spending my hard-earned cash on the watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subbed!


Nice! White tubing in a black case is a good combo. My main rig is like that (Fractal XL Black with white tubing).


----------



## GabrielDrake

Very, very interested... subbed


----------



## Zero383

First major problem. Looks like the Swfitech Apogee HD backplate is not compatible with this case. The motherboard standoffs are too short. The screws are lifting it off about 3-4mm. Even if I shave down the screws, the plate itself will be touching the bottom of the case first.


----------



## royalflush5

Maybe cut a hole under the board tray? Thats all i can think of


----------



## mrbean

Heya Mate,
Not to highjack your thread, please have a look here at my log post 51 onwards, it deals with your problem - I encountered the same, and did a mod to rectify the issue.

Enjoy.

Br,
Phillip aka mrbean


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Heya Mate,
> Not to highjack your thread, please have a look here at my log post 51 onwards, it deals with your problem - I encountered the same, and did a mod to rectify the issue.
> Enjoy.
> Br,
> Phillip aka mrbean


Hi, sorry where's the link to the post?

I figured out that without the screw sticking out, the backplate just barely fits under the board but still touches the bottom. I'm actually going to try putting washers in two areas in the mounting mechanism to reduce the amount of screw sticking out while maintaining the same tension in the springs. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## mrbean

oops Mate, brainfart on my side, here's the linky - apologies, was rushing off into a meeting when I posted earlier, and forgot to past the link









http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1037630&page=4'

Kind regards,
Phillip aka mrbean


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> oops Mate, brainfart on my side, here's the linky - apologies, was rushing off into a meeting when I posted earlier, and forgot to past the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1037630&page=4'
> Kind regards,
> Phillip aka mrbean


Thanks for the link. Nice job with your case.

I managed to get it to fit without any mods. Just added a couple of washer in two places per post.


----------



## pokpok

Are you planning to cool only the cpu with the 240 ?
As soon as u can tell me whats your best 24\7 overclock im thinking about the same mb cpu similar cooling and case just wondering how much i can crank this cpu with this mobo im hoping 30% oc at least


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokpok*
> 
> Are you planning to cool only the cpu with the 240 ?
> As soon as u can tell me whats your best 24\7 overclock im thinking about the same mb cpu similar cooling and case just wondering how much i can crank this cpu with this mobo im hoping 30% oc at least


Yes, my gpu (Sapphire HD7850) does not get hot enough to warrant it's own waterblock. The stock air cooler is not loud either.

My 3570K has a stock core voltage of 1.00V (@3.4Ghz). Most I've seen is 1.2V so hopefully it's a good overclocker.


----------



## CH4PZ

im in process of same build, lol and so is everyone else it seems!! with such an epic lil board, an jaw dropping case, silly not too! keeping close watch(gotta save for rest of my parts too), an let you make the mistakes first mwaahaha


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CH4PZ*
> 
> im in process of same build, lol and so is everyone else it seems!! with such an epic lil board, an jaw dropping case, silly not too! keeping close watch(gotta save for rest of my parts too), an let you make the mistakes first mwaahaha


No mistakes, everything will go perfectly as planned!


----------



## Zero383

Some random pics from gallery.


----------



## CH4PZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> No mistakes, everything will go perfectly as planned!


haha nah more so inconveniences(see im already making more mistakes) lol good luck mate, looking great


----------



## Zero383

Almost done







Still waiting for the Recon fan controller...


----------



## Shiveron

That looks beautiful so far. Good job sir.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Seems like a lot of extra space in the case, couldnt you have left the bottom hd case in? or put a front rad?


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Seems like a lot of extra space in the case, couldnt you have left the bottom hd case in? or put a front rad?


He doesn't need to keep the HDD cage in because the back panel of this case has SSD mounting brackets on it.


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> That looks beautiful so far. Good job sir.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Seems like a lot of extra space in the case, couldnt you have left the bottom hd case in? or put a front rad?


There would have been no room to mount the res above the pump if I had kept the HDD bay in. I would've had to do the power cabling totally different too as the HDD bay would cover up that side panel where I screwed in the cable clips. Only 1 SSD would be going into this which will be mounted on the side panel. SSD's in 3.5" drive bays just looks... wrong. I'm actually planning on putting a 230mm fan in the front and mount the res on the underside of the ODD bay instead.

Also, I absolutely hate crowded cases. More empty space the better.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> Some random pics from gallery.


That looks really clean. Do those ties come with the case or did you get them from somewhere else?


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> That looks really clean. Do those ties come with the case or did you get them from somewhere else?


I got them from www.mdpc-x.com


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> Thanks!
> There would have been no room to mount the res above the pump if I had kept the HDD bay in. I would've had to do the power cabling totally different too as the HDD bay would cover up that side panel where I screwed in the cable clips. Only 1 SSD would be going into this which will be mounted on the side panel. SSD's in 3.5" drive bays just looks... wrong. I'm actually planning on putting a 230mm fan in the front and mount the res on the underside of the ODD bay instead.
> Also, I absolutely hate crowded cases. More empty space the better.


Oh i see, I assumed there was a good reason








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> More empty space the better.


Theres an 800D for that


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Oh i see, I assumed there was a good reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres an 800D for that


Hehe, only you can't carry that gigantic case easily to LAN parties.


----------



## void

Awesome build and great photography. Excited to see this case in New Zealand.


----------



## saber101

looks awesome. lol now i want this case for my next build with either iv or haswell from 955.


----------



## n00batr00pa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> Almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the Recon fan controller...


Can you confirm that the Recon Controller fits with the 240 rad? I have this OCD thing where I don't like leaving the optical bay empty, and I'd like to put a H100 in mine, can you post a pic with the controller installed please?

Good job on the build mate, it looks fantastic! White is so clean and sexy


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00batr00pa*
> 
> Can you confirm that the Recon Controller fits with the 240 rad? I have this OCD thing where I don't like leaving the optical bay empty, and I'd like to put a H100 in mine, can you post a pic with the controller installed please?
> Good job on the build mate, it looks fantastic! White is so clean and sexy


I would but it still has not arrived yet. I pre-ordered it at NCIX weeks ago and they don't even know when the exact ETA is.


----------



## TheNr24

Absolutely subbed, I adore this case, can't wait to see what you'll end up doing with it!

Have you considered putting the 240 rad on the outside of the top, as Linus describes in his review? (@5:35)








Spoiler: The video embedded











Also, Ideas on how you're gonna light this bad boy up?

Cheers!


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Absolutely subbed, I adore this case, can't wait to see what you'll end up doing with it!
> Have you considered putting the 240 rad on the outside of the top, as Linus describes in his review? (@5:35)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The video embedded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Ideas on how you're gonna light this bad boy up?
> Cheers!


No, I have not considered that. It would involve modding the top of the case in order for the inlet/outlet to fit. There is really no reason for me to do this either since the rad fits just fine inside. See pics on page 2.

I won't be putting any lights in this since it's going next to my TV. It would be very distracting.

The fan controller is taking forever, doesn't look like I'll be finishing this up any time soon.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Zero, all I got to say is " Freaking killer job".
cable management is spot on and I love it.


----------



## xXBigEyeXx

Looks really good mate! I think I will order the white-one afterall!!!


----------



## george_orm

would so be putting a rad up front too if u can. shouldnt look crowded


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Zero, all I got to say is " Freaking killer job".
> cable management is spot on and I love it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXBigEyeXx*
> 
> Looks really good mate! I think I will order the white-one afterall!!!


Thanks guys!







Yea, white looks very clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george_orm*
> 
> would so be putting a rad up front too if u can. shouldnt look crowded


No, won't be putting a rad in front.


----------



## dizzledon

looks great, i have a white prodigy build going myself.... mine is going to be a bit more packed than yours!


----------



## Father Fuzzy

Looks awesome Zero383
good job


----------



## longroadtrip

Very nice work so far!







really like the attention to the cable routing...the Bitfenix logo on the res is a nice touch...


----------



## mwayne5

Why don't you remove the 5.25" bay so you can put your rad fans inside?


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Father Fuzzy*
> 
> Looks awesome Zero383
> good job


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Very nice work so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really like the attention to the cable routing...the Bitfenix logo on the res is a nice touch...


Thanks









I asked for an official plastic logo from Bitfenix but those aren't available separately so I just printed one out on heavy duty paper and taped it on haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Why don't you remove the 5.25" bay so you can put your rad fans inside?


If I remove the ODD bay, I cannot mount the fan controller. Also, I like the look of the fans on the outside.


----------



## mrbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for an official plastic logo from Bitfenix but those aren't available separately so I just printed one out on heavy duty paper and taped it on haha.
> If I remove the ODD bay, I cannot mount the fan controller. Also, I like the look of the fans on the outside.


I have to agree, one of those rare instances where fans on the outside actually complements the rest of the case.


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah..I've been toying with doing it too...still not sure though.


----------



## Zero383

I would also get better temps with the fans on the outside because the airflow is not restricted by the fan cover. I have them as intake so they blow down into the case.


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> would the fans be louder since they are on the outside? i was thinking of doing the same thing, but i need it all to be quiet for audio production work.


I have not tested it with the fans on the inside so I can't comment on that. With my Zalman's, they're near silent at 50% and bit loud at 100% but most of the noise if from the air rushing through the rad and not the fan itself.


----------



## RobcoTech

Slick little build man, I'm looking forward to how it turns out.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> [...]
> I managed to get it to fit without any mods. Just added a couple of washer in two places per post.
> 
> [...]


Do you happen to have the specifications of those washers?


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> Do you happen to have the specifications of those washers?


Hi, the top ones are 12mm diameter metal washers (2 stacked together).The bottom ones are 7mm diameter fiber washers (2 stacked together). Hope that helps.


----------



## jaybaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> Some random pics from gallery.


Hey Zero,

What is the diameter of those wire clamps? And would the lower HD bay fit if the clamps were installed like that or is it too close to the PSU cage? It looks very clean.


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaybaby*
> 
> Hey Zero,
> What is the diameter of those wire clamps? And would the lower HD bay fit if the clamps were installed like that or is it too close to the PSU cage? It looks very clean.


Small one is 11mm and the big one is 14mm.

There would be no room for the lower cage if you do the cabling like I did.


----------



## Buzzin92

Sub'd! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## golfergolfer

Stunning! Subbed for sure sooo excited to see where you go with this


----------



## JAUrrutia9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> Some random pics from gallery.
> ....


What fan control cable is this? I'm trying to figure out how to rig the four fans in my system, this looks like it may do just the trick.


----------



## longroadtrip

That isn't a fan control cable..It's a motherboard header extension cable...


----------



## Zero383

Yea, not a fan splitter. It's a front panel header cable that came with my motherboard, Asus Q-Connector.


----------



## Zero383

Fan controller installed with 4 fans and 4 thermal probes connected.


I wanted to see how my 680 looked inside it.










Made a slight change to the section from the pump to the CPU block. No more curved tubing. Also added a rotating adapter fitting to the inlet on the pump to prevent twisting. The pump is no longer sitting at an angle. One thing to note is that the pump is suspended off the bottom of the case by about 5mm to reduce vibration and noise.


Sapphire HD7850 OC - Not as nice looking as the 680


----------



## Lizard-Brain

I think the EVGA GTX 670/680 with their reference black and white cooler are a great addition to the black and white theme. I've ordered the EVGA GTX 670 myself for that matter.

Any problems between the power connectors of the GTX 680 and the drive bay?


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> I think the EVGA GTX 670/680 with their reference black and white cooler are a great addition to the black and white theme. I've ordered the EVGA GTX 670 myself for that matter.
> Any problems between the power connectors of the GTX 680 and the drive bay?


No problem with the PCI-E power connectors.


----------



## Slatestream

Can you find a block for the 7850? i have one and i cant find a block anywhere!!


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slatestream*
> 
> Can you find a block for the 7850? i have one and i cant find a block anywhere!!


No, I don't plan on watercooling the GPU. They don't make blocks for the 7850. You can do universal blocks I guess.


----------



## Zero383

Some more pics of the finished build:


----------



## Zero383

Couple of benchmarks:


----------



## CattleCorn

Zero383: Forgive me because I'm a watercooling newbie, but how do you fill this res with this setup? And would that method change if you had chosen to watercool your GPU?

Thanks!


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Zero383: Forgive me because I'm a watercooling newbie, but how do you fill this res with this setup? And would that method change if you had chosen to watercool your GPU?
> Thanks!


There's a fillport on the topside of the res. No, you fill it the same way regardless of what you're cooling.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> There's a fillport on the topside of the res. No, you fill it the same way regardless of what you're cooling.


Sorry, what I meant was, does it swing out so you can fill it from the top? And if you were cooling a GPU as well, would that prevent it from swinging out? Thanks.


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Sorry, what I meant was, does it swing out so you can fill it from the top? And if you were cooling a GPU as well, would that prevent it from swinging out? Thanks.


No, it doesn't swing out since it's bolted to the front grill. I use a filling bottle to fill it from the right side of the case.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> No, it doesn't swing out since it's bolted to the front grill. I use a filling bottle to fill it from the right side of the case.


Thanks and +rep


----------



## KoSoVaR^

Come on dude ! Mount the topfans inside the case !


----------



## mrbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR^*
> 
> Come on dude ! Mount the topfans inside the case !


Why? The Prodigy is a pretty rare exception wrt mounting the top fans outside the case - it enhances the look, at least to me - I luv it. During my build, I tried with fans inside and outside, and outside won the toss. Just rounds off, or is it suares off, an otherwise rather dull exterior.

I would say though, once people starts custom-painting the exterior, fans woud look better on the inside - but not as the standard product.

Nice job Zero, end result is pretty good


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR^*
> 
> Come on dude ! Mount the topfans inside the case !


That would involve the removal of the ODD cage. Can't mount the fan controller if that's the case. I get better temps this way any ways. The top grill is very restrictive, not a lot of air goes through it.


----------



## mrbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> That would involve the removal of the ODD cage. Can't mount the fan controller if that's the case. I get better temps this way any ways. The top grill is very restrictive, not a lot of air goes through it.


Yep, and the main reason I removed mine, and mounted the fans topside - it looks better anyway, refer to my earlier reply.

Quick question: Are you going to finish the top off by making a new cover that sits between the fans and the case, similar to what I did? Rounds it off nicely, and quite easy to do









Otherwise, great job, and very clean!


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Yep, and the main reason I removed mine, and mounted the fans topside - it looks better anyway, refer to my earlier reply.
> Quick question: Are you going to finish the top off by making a new cover that sits between the fans and the case, similar to what I did? Rounds it off nicely, and quite easy to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, great job, and very clean!


Thanks!

You have a nice build too, great cable management. I like the custom top cover. Was thinking of doing something like that too but I'm not very good with stuff like that







. What material is that by the way?


----------



## mrbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> Thanks!
> You have a nice build too, great cable management. I like the custom top cover. Was thinking of doing something like that too but I'm not very good with stuff like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What material is that by the way?


Heya Mate,
No worries, a good effort like yours deserves the credit you're getting









I made the top cover out of aluminium, but, if I had to do it over again, I would grab a nice 5mm thick balsa wood, and use that - much easier, and paint/sand a few layers, and it looks gorgeous. Made the bezel of my F6 600HP ute's carputer LCD from that, and it came out beautiful. Of course, while the paint significantly hardens the wood, it's still advisable to keep finger-nails etc away.

Most model aircraft in the older days were made out of this, and it is lightweight, easy to work with, and provides a great finish









Keep us posted, looking forward to more!


----------



## sockpirate

Depending on the rad, i am using an ex240 it is still possible to mount he fans inside even in push pull and still be able to mount the recon. Although i dont know if this will work with other variations as it is a tight fit to mount even with my setup, it may or may not be possible, see the pics in my build log. http://www.overclock.net/t/1295150/build-log-another-bitfenix-prodigy-build

Although like you said, in your case it actually adds to the aesthetics of the build.


----------



## bundymania

Congrats to your nice build, i like it !


----------



## Fuganater

Nice clean build!


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Nice work, impeccable cable management! congratulations!


----------



## Dallers

Totally love this design and I am currently in the process of making an identical setup.

The only difference I am considering is going for the AS Rock ITX instead of the Asus that you used.

I understand the clearance from the CPU bracket to the GPU is pretty tight with most air solution but do you think I will have a problem with a watercooled bracket like the one you have used?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## odin2free

Hey bud question,
Well first again killer build just like all the others out there.. Making a build log on my phone first till I start getting parts...

But question

The rear 120mm fan set up what is the space between the back wall and the sister board rear ports?
Would you say 80mm or??

Looking at getting a 120 rad slim line and slim fans to put a 120 on the back for an extra cooling between the gpu and CPU,.

Take ever ounce of room on these mini builds I love em

Its a dream but it will happen a project to be made worth of a magazine


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> Nice work, impeccable cable management! congratulations!


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dallers*
> 
> Totally love this design and I am currently in the process of making an identical setup.
> The only difference I am considering is going for the AS Rock ITX instead of the Asus that you used.
> I understand the clearance from the CPU bracket to the GPU is pretty tight with most air solution but do you think I will have a problem with a watercooled bracket like the one you have used?
> Cheers
> Chris


By "bracket" I'm assuming you mean the waterblock itself? If so, no you should not have any clearance issues as the blocks are much smaller than air coolers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Hey bud question,
> Well first again killer build just like all the others out there.. Making a build log on my phone first till I start getting parts...
> But question
> The rear 120mm fan set up what is the space between the back wall and the sister board rear ports?
> Would you say 80mm or??
> Looking at getting a 120 rad slim line and slim fans to put a 120 on the back for an extra cooling between the gpu and CPU,.
> Take ever ounce of room on these mini builds I love em
> Its a dream but it will happen a project to be made worth of a magazine


Not sure what you mean by "sister board rear ports".


----------



## sockpirate

do those Zalmans come with the fan grills already ?


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> do those Zalmans come with the fan grills already ?


No, I bought them separately.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> No, I bought them separately.


i still think you have one of the best looking prodigy build ha do you know where someone could get those wire management screw ins other than mnpctech ? Hard to get stuff from that "store".


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> i still think you have one of the best looking prodigy build ha do you know where someone could get those wire management screw ins other than mnpctech ? Hard to get stuff from that "store".


Thanks!









Mine were from mdpc-x.com but shipping costs a lot to America. I believe performance-pcs.com has them as well as hardware stores (Home Depot?).


----------



## Slatestream




----------



## acid28

I like the case but not a big fan of the fans outside either. I mean, I like fans outside but... not just bolted to the outside with open gaps in the roof and exposed metal. I would have liked to see something like this, which would have involved some cutting but woulda looked better. This is from the singularity build on youtube (just type in "Prodigy Singularity" to see it - great videos)



He used the koolance 280mm fan shroud which fit perfectly. It achieves 3 things...

1) Gives MORE room inside, 2) Allows 280mm rad instead of 240mm, and 3) Looks better IMO.

Cons are like I said have to cut the top, but yeah it sure looks nice.

Was also wondering why you went with the black bitfenix recon display and not the matching white one?


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid28*
> 
> I like the case but not a big fan of the fans outside either. I mean, I like fans outside but... not just bolted to the outside with open gaps in the roof and exposed metal. I would have liked to see something like this, which would have involved some cutting but woulda looked better. This is from the singularity build on youtube (just type in "Prodigy Singularity" to see it - great videos)
> 
> He used the koolance 280mm fan shroud which fit perfectly. It achieves 3 things...
> 1) Gives MORE room inside, 2) Allows 280mm rad instead of 240mm, and 3) Looks better IMO.
> Cons are like I said have to cut the top, but yeah it sure looks nice.
> Was also wondering why you went with the black bitfenix recon display and not the matching white one?


Not liking that look at all but everybody has their own opinions. It doesn't match the overall look of the case and makes it look "top" heavy. There's no reason why I need more room inside anyways and my temps are fine, no need for a bigger rad.

If you'll notice the build date, this was done back in June. The white Recon was not available then and Bitfenix said they didn't have plans to make a white one back then. Also, the black contrast worked quite well.


----------



## fuzzyfluid

hey zero, what type of extenders did u use? all male to female? Where'd u find 8mm, i cant them anywhere.

thanks, great rig


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzyfluid*
> 
> hey zero, what type of extenders did u use? all male to female? Where'd u find 8mm, i cant them anywhere.
> 
> thanks, great rig


Yea, they're just your normal male to female Bitspower G1/4 extenders. got them from http://dazmode.com/ in Canada.


----------



## WolfNForest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> Hi, the top ones are 12mm diameter metal washers (2 stacked together).The bottom ones are 7mm diameter fiber washers (2 stacked together). Hope that helps.


If you don't mind me asking, where did you get these washers? I have the same water block and I just ran into the same problem. Also wanted to compliment you on such a well built machine. Looks really good!


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolfNForest*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get these washers? I have the same water block and I just ran into the same problem. Also wanted to compliment you on such a well built machine. Looks really good!


I found them in my dad's toolbox lol. You can get them in any hardware store like Home Depot.


----------



## WolfNForest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> I found them in my dad's toolbox lol. You can get them in any hardware store like Home Depot.


Awesome thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Vaelaar

Hey man, absolutely sick looking build! Just had one question about the temps: is 75C max package temp in line with your expectations?

It seems a bit high, especially given a custom WC loop and a moderately conservative 4.5GHz OC at ~1.26 VCore. I'm relatively new to water cooling (and cooling/overclocking in general) and was just curious.

Thanks for sharing the build process -- fantastic work!


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaelaar*
> 
> Hey man, absolutely sick looking build! Just had one question about the temps: is 75C max package temp in line with your expectations?
> 
> It seems a bit high, especially given a custom WC loop and a moderately conservative 4.5GHz OC at ~1.26 VCore. I'm relatively new to water cooling (and cooling/overclocking in general) and was just curious.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the build process -- fantastic work!


The high temps can be attributed to the design of the Ivy Bridge CPU not the cooling. Basically Intel used cheap thermal paste instead of solder for their heat spreader. Also keep in mind that your everyday applications and games will not stress the CPU like a benchmark would and it won't get anywhere near 75C. Even then it's still below the TJMax of 105C.


----------



## Vaelaar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> The high temps can be attributed to the design of the Ivy Bridge CPU not the cooling. Basically Intel used cheap thermal paste instead of solder for their heat spreader. Also keep in mind that your everyday applications and games will not stress the CPU like a benchmark would and it won't get anywhere near 75C. Even then it's still below the TJMax of 105C.


Ah I see! Thx for getting back to me and props on a great looking build!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> Intel used cheap thermal paste ...


This was kinda disproved. The thermal paste was actually better quality than people realised. The problem turned out to be that the glue gasket holding the heat spreader (IHS) was too thick and it meant the IHS was not pressing down on the chip enough. That's why you have to remove all the glue when delidding to let the IHS press directly on the chip.


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> This was kinda disproved. The thermal paste was actually better quality than people realised. The problem turned out to be that the glue gasket holding the heat spreader (IHS) was too thick and it meant the IHS was not pressing down on the chip enough. That's why you have to remove all the glue when delidding to let the IHS press directly on the chip.


Good to know.


----------



## WolfNForest

One more question... What kind of screws are you using to hold your cable management clips?


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolfNForest*
> 
> One more question... What kind of screws are you using to hold your cable management clips?


They are button head screws from http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-verbinder/schrauben/m3-x-6-mm-schrauben-black-oxide-linsenkopf.htm and are held in place with nuts.


----------



## Scythium

Is the Swiftech MCP-355 loud?
Also would the MCP-350 work well enough for this build?


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scythium*
> 
> Is the Swiftech MCP-355 loud?
> Also would the MCP-350 work well enough for this build?


Do they still make the 350? It's a pretty weak pump so I don't recommend it. The 355 is pretty quiet especially if you suspend it off the bottom like I did. The rad fans are louder.


----------



## xPragzzz

May I ask, what was the total cost of all of the fittings in the w/c loop?


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPragzzz*
> 
> May I ask, what was the total cost of all of the fittings in the w/c loop?


Sorry, didn't keep track of the cost. They were purchased at different times from different vendors.


----------



## TheBigE

Hi. I'm a very big fan of the clean look of this build and was looking to borrow one of your ideas for my current build - the two fans mounted on top. Do you have any issues with dust coming in through the holes/gaps around the fans/radiator?


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigE*
> 
> Hi. I'm a very big fan of the clean look of this build and was looking to borrow one of your ideas for my current build - the two fans mounted on top. Do you have any issues with dust coming in through the holes/gaps around the fans/radiator?


No because the fans pull dust in and through rad. The gaps around the rad aren't an issue.


----------



## TheBigE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> No because the fans pull dust in and through rad. The gaps around the rad aren't an issue.


That makes sense - that dust would pick the path of least resistance. I have my top rad as an exhaust, but I'm thinking dust (and my place does get dusty) would pick either the front or rear fans which are my intakes. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Djask

Hi, if you put the fans on the inside, will you still be able to put a bitfenix recon controller there?


----------



## fuzzyfluid

hey dude, im having issues deciding on the best path of connecting 4 fans. All my fans are 3 pins and i have the same pump, did u connect the radiator fans to the 2 motherboard 4 pins, daisy chain the rad fans? What was ur execution on the exhaust and front fan?

What did you use the 4 pins for? pump?

Thanks dude!


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djask*
> 
> Hi, if you put the fans on the inside, will you still be able to put a bitfenix recon controller there?


Yea, the recon will fit but you have nothing to mount it to since you'll have to remove the ODD cage. You can use some L brackets from the hardware store I suppose.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzyfluid*
> 
> hey dude, im having issues deciding on the best path of connecting 4 fans. All my fans are 3 pins and i have the same pump, did u connect the radiator fans to the 2 motherboard 4 pins, daisy chain the rad fans? What was ur execution on the exhaust and front fan?
> 
> What did you use the 4 pins for? pump?
> 
> Thanks dude!


I'm not using any of motherboard fan headers. All 4 fans are connecrted to the Recon. Yes, the pump is connected directly to the PSU via a 4-pin molex connector.


----------



## timerwin63

First of all, sorry for the long post.
Hi, there. Long time lurker on Prodigy builds, but never made one myself. Also very new to watercooling.

My question is as follows: I'm currently planning a water cooled Prodigy build for later this summer, though, and was wondering about your opinion on a front-mounted 200x200mm radiator with a Bitfenix Spectre Pro on it, most likely in addition to a 240x120mm rad on top. What are your opinions on this in terms of space restrictions, temps, overkill, etc. I plan to cool an i5-3570k overclocked to about 4.8-4.9 GHz and an overclocked EVGA GTX 770, with the possible later edition of RAM. I'll be using the same motherboard as well, if it helps.

As a side note, what fans did you use on the top radiator? I really like the white/black look.


----------



## fuzzyfluid

i think two rads is overkill personally. Even if ur overclocking the video card. I believe the fans zero is using on the top are Zalmans.


----------



## timerwin63

Thanks. Out of curiosity, what would you recommend instead? I'd like to avoid putting a rad in the back of the case, if at all possible.


----------



## fuzzyfluid

I'd say most people put it on the top, depending on the rad size. like i've seen half sizes put on the back, not full. I put mine on the top just like zero: http://www.overclock.net/t/1409565/build-log-bitfenix-androidigy-bitfenix-prodigy-watercooling-gaming-build/20


----------



## Zero383

Hey everyone, somebody brought this to my attention. Some guy named PCgamingFTW is using my pictures and claiming this is his build and that he sold it for $2800 which is a a complete crock. I have no clue who this is but if you know him, give him heck.









https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/zqq


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> Hey everyone, somebody brought this to my attention. Some guy named PCgamingFTW is using my pictures and claiming this is his build and that he sold it for $2800 which is a a complete crock. I have no clue who this is but if you know him, give him heck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/zqq


That sucks

Always watermark your photos from now on!

Perhaps you can contact the website and claim copyright on the photos.
Quote:


> Copyright Infringement and DMCA Policy.
> As PCPartPicker asks others to respect its intellectual property rights, it respects the intellectual property rights of others. If you believe that material located on or linked to by pcpartpicker.com violates your copyright, you are encouraged to notify PCPartPicker in accordance with PCPartPicker's Digital Millennium Copyright Act ("DMCA") Policy. PCPartPicker will respond to all such notices, including as required or appropriate by removing the infringing material or disabling all links to the infringing material. PCPartPicker will terminate a visitor's access to and use of the Website if, under appropriate circumstances, the visitor is determined to be a repeat infringer of the copyrights or other intellectual property rights of PCPartPicker or others.


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That sucks
> 
> Always watermark your photos from now on!
> 
> Perhaps you can contact the website and claim copyright on the photos.


Ooh, thanks for that. Maybe I will contact them


----------



## jlapeire

Hey Zero! Huge fan.
I saw this PC mid summer and I fell in love, so I saved up my money and now I can get started.
I have everything down except for the bitspower adapters. All the adapters I find say 1/4 thread, so how do I plug the 3/8 tubing into it?
I've never custom build a water cooling unit this unique.


----------



## jlapeire

Oh wait, I recognize the Monsoon compression fittings.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Sweet build OP ! ,I'm about to start my own Impact/4770K/GTX 570/(240+120 UT60) no reservoir


----------



## EpicOtis13

Just a quick question about how much was you loop?


----------



## wieners

YO WHEER IS THE HARD DRIVE PUT AT?


----------



## namkg113

Great job! i really love this built. Iove it so much i made a similar style with the prodigy for my lil brother.


----------

